# Dell Inspiron 1501 - no sound



## jannalee (Nov 22, 2007)

HI there,

Not sure if i'm in the right spot, but thought i'd try and pick your collective brains! I have a Dell Inspiron 1501, xp media edition, and the sound has stopped working. I'm not getting anything from either the headphones or the inbuilt speakers. All the drivers etc seem to be working after going throught the troubleshoot (and no, the mute is not selected). I'm not too technically equipt, so may be doing something wrong.

I'm also getting random "audio event" messages which usually pop up when I plug something into the microphone jack. The message is appearing simply when I'm using my computer, every few seconds (so I've turned it off). I'm currently backpacking with my laptop, and fear that I may have bumped it and done some damage to the hardware perhaps?

Any help, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

When did this start happening? If it is a recent issue, then I would perform a system restore to a couple days before this became an issue. The steps for using the System Restore are detailed here.


----------



## jannalee (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi.

yep, it stopped about a week ago. I did a system restore today, but the sound still isn't working.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do you use Microsoft Outlook by any chance?


----------



## jannalee (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is probably not the sound card because if it was I suspect other things would be wrong. Have you tried just uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it?


----------

